# 1987 stanza station wagon



## clcla4 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys, quick question I'm thinking of buying a 87 stanza and wondering what kind of engine swaps have been done or even advice on a good swap that hasnt been done. I have several hondas and a supra but have gotten a great deal on this car and wanted something different any advice is appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## clcla4 (Jan 7, 2009)

does anyone no of a site that i a can find more pics of this car and possible motor swaps


----------

